
Arctic sea ice may well be gone by September 2017 - Red_Tarsius
http://arctic-news.blogspot.com/2017/08/arctic-sea-ice-may-well-be-gone-by-september-2017.html
======
timonoko
Huge ocean swells on the coast where the arctic ice used to be only few
hundred kilometers away. I lost my spectacles when leaving this bloody beach,
because of a freak wave.
[https://youtu.be/qtiBerMptUA?t=15m16s](https://youtu.be/qtiBerMptUA?t=15m16s)

------
wfunction
How reliable of a source is this? I'm not familiar with it.

